# Visas



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello everyone 
I am after some info if anyone can help am moving to BC on 31st July with the family I have a 16yr old daughter who is thinking about going back into education but also would like to get a part time job if possible at weekends I wanted to know if when we are at immigration would I be able to ask for a work visa and education visa would be gratefull for any info 
Kind Regards
Mark


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What type of visa do you have? If it's a PR then your daughter can do as she pleases. If a TWP she will not be allowed to work, but can certainly go to school.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

not sure what a pr visa is sorry


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Permanent Resident.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

I will be on twp so thanks for the reply


----------



## robbeck (Jul 4, 2011)

Where in B.C are you moving to? We are in the same situation, moving to B.C on a twp on 5th August and also have a 16 year old daughter who will be starting high school but also would like to work part time.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

While you're on TWP status your daughter cannot work.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Robbeck
We will be going to langley a place called brookswood if that will help


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, We will hopefully be moving at the end of July too on a TWP and be living in North Van with three kids.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder it's not in the telecoms business is it ? for a company called ATI


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

mac08cox said:


> I wonder it's not in the telecoms business is it ? for a company called ATI


No, its plumbing and heating. The company is based in Squamish.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

ok mate good luck with your new job


----------



## robbeck (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello mac08cox, we are also going to Langley, hoping to find a rental around the Walnut Grove area. Have you been to Langley before?


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

No robbeck this is first time going to Canada so have not been to Langley just managed to find a property in brookswood that's about 10mins from Langley it's been really hard to find a property ?


----------



## robbeck (Jul 4, 2011)

How did you find your rental? we have been looking on craiglist but we have 2 dogs so it is difficult. We will be staying in a hotel for a week or so while we hopefully find something suitable.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

used craigslist it has taken over a month to find a place though very frustrating


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

what sort of work will you be doing if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## robbeck (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a job with a plastering company, have been waiting since february, should have the pnp approval through anyday now, then pick the work permit up at the airport.


----------



## mac08cox (Mar 3, 2011)

good luck hope everything works out


----------

